# Fresh turmeric rhizomes



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm choosing the vegis and stuff for my produce basket. One of the things I can choose is fresh turmeric rhizomes. What does one use fresh turmeric for? I have dry, powdered turmeric. Would it be better tasting? If so, how would one substitute the fresh one for the dry one?


----------



## blissful (Jul 9, 2022)

Fresh has a sweeter taste than dry. Fresh has less of a bitter taste (tiny bit of bitter). I use fresh in tea. If I was cooking with it I'd mince it. It's fibrous like a carrot and reminds me of a carrot without tasting carrot-y. 



Since it is fresh and naturally wet, I'd use more fresh, than dried if I was substituting. It's not a strong taste. It's quite pleasant.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 9, 2022)

The dishes I usually made that called for fresh turmeric were Malaysian, Indonesian, southern Thai, or southern Vietnamese.  As much as turmeric is used in Indian dishes, I have never seen fresh called for, though I do see it in the Indian grocery, sometimes.  I have some in the freezer that I bought a couple of years ago, peeled, and put in vacuum sealed bags, like I do galangal.  Keeps pretty much indefinitely this way.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 9, 2022)

This made me start thinking about the turmeric, after I posted that, so I went on this Indian blog, that I often check for recipes for some of those unusual ingredients that I grow, as she does very good cross indexing.  I searched turmeric, and a link to just 17 recipes for fresh turmeric came up, but 3,377 recipes for turmeric powder!   Here's the link to 17 fresh:
https://www.tarladalal.com/recipes-using-fresh-turmeric-643


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> This made me start thinking about the turmeric, after I posted that, so I went on this Indian blog, that I often check for recipes for some of those unusual ingredients that I grow, as she does very good cross indexing.  I searched turmeric, and a link to just 17 recipes for fresh turmeric came up, but 3,377 recipes for turmeric powder!   Here's the link to 17 fresh:
> https://www.tarladalal.com/recipes-using-fresh-turmeric-643



Thank you. That ginger and turmeric pickle sounds interesting. Have you tried any of these? Are there any recipes that you would recommend that use fresh turmeric? Is the difference noticeable?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 10, 2022)

Only time I used fresh turmeric was when I attempted to convert this recipe to a family of 4 size ( instead of a village).  Came across it later one night when I was at. hotel somewhere.  I dont sleep well in hotels, so I had nothing better to do at 4am.  Im pretty sure at a about 1:43 they are grounding fresh turmeric.   Converting was a real treat.  I tried too guestimate how big each ball of ground herbs/ spice  was , then broke out my geometry/ physics formulas to figure out the volume.  Once volume was a figured out I converted to TBS/ tsp and then reduced the recipe measurements down across the board.  
Not sure how accurate it was, or how close I was a to the original recipe, but ii sure tasted good ( and kept me busy until the sun came up)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDw2TkCmXgQ&list=FLrzL8D9ys-dLoT4zX7CCoBg&index=33


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2022)

Nifty video Larry. I have seen stuff on that channel before. Do you know what the "chicken bones" and "lady fingers" are?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 11, 2022)

The lady Fingers are okra.  I didnt see the ' chicken bones',   but the drumsticks are the pod from the Morenga tree.  I only came across them once in an Indian store.  I wasnt cry about them,  They were kind of fibrous, but after seeing the video, It looks like one guy picked up a piece and kinda sucked out the inside and discarded the outer( fibrous) portion.   Maybe I should have done the same


----------



## taxlady (Jul 11, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> The lady Fingers are okra.  I didnt see the ' chicken bones',   but the drumsticks are the pod from the Morenga tree.  I only came across them once in an Indian store.  I wasnt cry about them,  They were kind of fibrous, but after seeing the video, It looks like one guy picked up a piece and kinda sucked out the inside and discarded the outer( fibrous) portion.   Maybe I should have done the same



D'oh!  I misremembered the name of the vegi. It was drumstick, not chicken bone.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2022)

You had me rewatching to make sure I didnt mess anything up


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2022)

larry_stewart said:


> You had me rewatching to make sure I didnt mess anything up


Oops, sorry about that.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 13, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Oops, sorry about that.



No prob.  I needed to rewatch anyway ( made it for dinner for tomorrow).
Unfortunately, power went out in the middle.  I wasnt thrilled, but luckily it came out good.

( I didnt put any ' Chicken Bones'. or Drum sticks in it ,  I dont like either  )


----------



## Kevin.Zepeda (Dec 19, 2022)

I am uncomfortable working with loose structures. I found a convenient seasoning for myself - turmeric extract, a couple of drops https://shopwellabs.com/products/wellabs-turmeric-curcumin and there is already a taste with aroma


----------

